# Organized the MAC Shrine today!



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 8, 2009)

I found the perfect solution to my organizational issues....I was a kitchen gadget shop today and came across a clear acrylic spice rack...PERFECT for those of us with limited space....here is my small but now organized collection


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome Idea...I love how organized!


----------



## malaviKat (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a few of these as well... I use them inverted in my drawers.  

Great collection!!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 8, 2009)

those are cool where did you find them?


----------



## tigerkutiie (Sep 8, 2009)

you totally inspired me to organize my collection. :] it usually takes me a while to find what i need.


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_those are cool where did you find them?_

 
I found it at a shop called the Executive Chef here in Honolulu....but Im sure if you google it yo may be able to find them


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 8, 2009)

Very organized! I love it!


----------



## elle25 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thats such a great idea! I have to organise my collection soon and I might have to steal your idea


----------



## Tahti (Sep 8, 2009)

Awesome idea, love how neat everything looks!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 8, 2009)

wow thats amazing !


----------



## n_c (Sep 8, 2009)

I like it! Looks great


----------



## lauram (Sep 8, 2009)

thats so neat and perfect. im jealous!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 9, 2009)

WOW! That is so neat! I love how organized it is.


----------



## wifey806 (Sep 21, 2009)

cool! it's like walking into a MAC store!


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 6, 2009)

wow, beautiful!!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 9, 2009)

You're so neat and organized! Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 9, 2009)

I am so OCD about my MAC being organized, since I treasure it so much. Your idea is amazing and looks like a pro counter. Love it!


----------

